# Wish I Had the Money



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I love to go dumpster diving at the local college. They always have the coolest stuff that you'd never find anywhere else. And here's why...every year they have an auction with unbelievable items. Here are some pics of a few of the things they had up for bid. Unfortunately I am strapped for Halloween funds at the moment or I'm sure some of these would have ended up at my place (storage, hot meals, and sleeping in a bed be damned).

Organ: (this was still there this morning when I drove by) maybe they didn't sell it:









50' x 50' canopy This would cover my whole driveway!! (Went for $250)









Electrical panel boxes (perfect for the mad sceintists lab complete with gauges (went for $40 and $25): 























Whatever doesn't sell gets put into the dumpster. Three guesses where I'll be tonight? (and it's not at the bar or mowing the lawn)!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The organ is beautiful and yes, would pose the classic problem of "where will you put it" and "how will you transport it there"?

Hey, is jdubbya going to come film the dumpster diving?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That organ is really cool and would be kick ass to have.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, I stopped by the auction yard last night and again this morning and it seems that no one bought the organ (at least there's no number on it). I left a note that I would stop by and pick it up tonight. 

I have no idea where I'm going to put it and I'm SURE it will land me in the doghouse but, dammit, this is just too good to pass up.

Maybe I'll see if jdubbya or motelsixx will take it in trade!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

At the end of the school year just look in the big dumpsters they put out by the dorms...Students that live out of town, dump everything and buy new next year to avoid storage...I guess donation would be too hard....kinda sad.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang, that organ is awesome, I would have no problem making some room for it at my house


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn I'd take the organ and cover it up well with tarp and tie it. I'd find a place for it...probably alongside the doghouse...hee, hee


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg. go for it! I would love to have it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, lewlew, how's the organ look in the doghouse?:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay Mark! I'm waiting for the "look what I just got" post! That organ is great and you KNOW you'd then have to make a skeletal organist for it! Let me know if you get this thing! It would be awesome in your haunt!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, lewlew, how's the organ look in the doghouse?


Ha ha very funny. I'll bet Spooky1's never spent a night on the couch over a Halloween prop!



jdubbya said:


> Okay Mark! I'm waiting for the "look what I just got" post! That organ is great and you KNOW you'd then have to make a skeletal organist for it! Let me know if you get this thing! It would be awesome in your haunt!


Nah, I didn't get it.

It was just sitting there in the morning two days after the auction. I stopped to put a note on it saying that I would pick it up at 4pm so not to throw it in the dumpster. Wouldn't you know it, when I pulled in that afternoon you could see the tire tracks leading up to an empty pallet. I have no idea if someone actually bought it or snagged it before I could.

I swear to God, if I see someone in Edinboro with a haunted organist, they'll be bloodshed! :xbones:

Oh well, maybe next year. I already had the room picked out and everything! I was gonna go Pepper's ghost with my nephew. We were both psyched!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

After a storm last year I found a busted gazebo out for the trash. I cut it up... and whoa-laaa! Halloween fence. Pic's are in my photo album. The tomb stones in the album are table tops a school had thrown out.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh Man the organ!!
The poles!
And the Mad Lab Stuff!
I want it all!!!


----------

